# questions about magnesium citrate liquid laxative



## commtr (Jun 10, 2013)

1. Does it affect the small intestine or large intestine. Some websites say it causes water absorption into the small intestine, while others say it causes empyting of the bowel

2. Does it cause malabsorption of nutrients?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It should just pull more water into the lumen of the intestines. Usually extra water doesn't block the receptors that absorb nutrients. Your small intestine and/or stomach dumps a bunch of water into the food you ate anyway.

Are you planning on taking this regularly or just worried about a one time clean out for a colonoscopy?

If regularly are you planning on taking a small amount every day to add a bit of water to the stool like you would use any other osmotic laxative for regular use or doing a full colonoscopy prep on a regular basis? The lower the dose the less concern there would be. Also if you do a complete clean out that may cause some rebound constipation. Most people don't go for a few days after a complete clean out.

A small amount so you add just enough water to the stool shouldn't cause any issue with malnutrition. I might be concerned if you plan to do colonoscopy prep amounts regularly. Inducing that much diarrhea all the time probably isn't good for you, don't know how much it would bother the nutrient absorption, but you could throw off your electrolyte balance.


----------



## commtr (Jun 10, 2013)

No, I was asking because of some weight loss I had experienced a few months ago. I had taken a bottle of the mag citrate laxative to try and relieve an upset stomach (I figured I could "flush it out"), and I ended up having non-stop runs for 6 days straight. It seemed like everything just ran right through my system. I hadn't realize that laxative would effect for so long. It was pretty much as strong on the fifth and sixth days as it was on the first day. In any case, a few weeks after that had happened, a couple people remarked at how much thinner I looked. At the time I chalked it up to the laxative and eating less afterwards, but my muscle mass still hasn't returned, so I'm "reopening the case" as it were, to try to figure out what's going on.


----------



## Cadences (Aug 14, 2013)

I am kind of wondering the same thing. I used Mag Citrate for the first time two weeks ago to avoid a obstruction. I lost 3 lbs in 4 days which is pretty normal for me too loose so easily but is very scary to me. I am also 80% Tube fed into my small intestines as i also have gastroparesis. But even now my weight should be starting to go up again and i am still loosing a few oz everyday and its freaking me out because i am already very underweight.

I was looking into taking just a Magnesium supplement daily of about 250mg for constipation but now im hesitant. Ugh, nothing works well without another stupid side effect.

I see this was a few weeks ago for you, are you getting back to normal already and building up muscle again?


----------



## commtr (Jun 10, 2013)

In my case there is the confounding variable that I've been exercising more and deliberately eating somewhat less than usual, in an effort to control my IBS and also lose a few pounds from the belly. So, no I haven't made back that weight, but I don't particularly want to.


----------

